# Chrome Finish Rallye II's - Anyone have photos?



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, so I've gotten to the point where it's time to think about wheels.

I'm definitely going with Rallye II's, but I'm trying to decide between factory coloring and the chrome finish versions like the ones available at Wheel Vintiques, Specialty Wheel, etc.

I'd really like to see how the chrome Rallye II's look on a 69 GTO, preferably a dark color/black car. Does anyone have photos like that so I can get a sample of how those wheels look?

Thanks,
Bear


----------



## gto455pr (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi!!! Did you got to order the chrome version of the rally II's ???? I'm still looking for info on them. Specialty Wheels seems to have a better quality but their shipping charges are way to high for me since i'm in PR and they only ship via FEDEX so the total cost for shipping is $530. Wheels Vintiques from Summit is like $192 for shipping. Please let me know, thanks

Milton:confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Here ya go Bear.... the ultimate in Rally II's >> 
Signature Wheels


It's only money right?? :willy:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I prefer the satin look of billet over the chrome also, have all my stainless dressed down to 2000 grit and ready to polish but i may just leave it satin. OUCH!!! on those wheels though 500-900 EACH!!! before shipping...makes me feel good about getting my Billet Speciaties for $600.00 for all four with 95% rubber on the tires. Maybe i can get Jim to sign them and sell them for 2K.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Here ya go Bear.... the ultimate in Rally II's >>
> Signature Wheels
> 
> 
> It's only money right?? :willy:


Those are most definitely right smart purty, but boy-howdy --- it's going to take some serious budgeting to work those into the plan.

Bear


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice wheels, but I can't imagine they sell many at that price!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Go to Jim Wangers site......he is selling Billet Aluminum rallye II wheels....signed, and very nice. E


----------

